# New Dakota Lesser Soft Plastic



## nehunter72 (Feb 2, 2011)

http://s1113.photobucket.com/albums/k52 ... I_0351.mp4

Im definitly gonna get me some of these this fall!!

Pretty awesome!


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I have a feelin those may pose a problem to cracking after some use..


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

snowhunter23 said:


> I have a feelin those may pose a problem to cracking after some use..


I havent seen bigfeet crack yet...


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

should be intresting if they can get the paint to hold to that plastic


----------



## nehunter72 (Feb 2, 2011)

Exactly what mallard hunter said.....same thing as bigfoots


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

While they look appealing I wonder how easily the snap back at sub freezing temps. Imagine jamming them into your trailer (collapsing some of them) then trying to get them back in shape when you pull them out of a 20 degree trailer......... Guess time will tell.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

How can you assume they are like bigfoots just because they show a video of the decoy being pushed in to represent soft plastic. I would like to see some first hand and then pass judgement on them, but i highly doubt they are even remotely close to big foot!


----------



## nehunter72 (Feb 2, 2011)

They arent going to be remotely close to bigfoot.....because these are more realistic and just as durable so they are even better.


----------



## IowaBlood (Aug 16, 2010)

Yea, that bounce back wont be nearly as fast as the plastic contracts in cold conditions, you would have to blow hot air in there, I doubt they get that smashed in a pile of decoys though. I like the design, I would be interested in looking at them in person.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nehunter72 said:


> They arent going to be remotely close to bigfoot.....because these are more realistic and just as durable so they are even better.


How do you know they are as durable as a bigfoot without even having used them??


----------



## nehunter72 (Feb 2, 2011)

wells the material is basicaly the same so why wouldnt it be?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Some of my bigfoots have dents that wont bend back,

Are those flocked tails?

Anyword on price?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

nehunter72 said:


> wells the material is basicaly the same so why wouldnt it be?


If the material bigfoot used on the originals was so easy to use and paint dont you think all decoys would be like them? Or the B2'S. Like i said if they are durable i wouldnt mind mixing them in with my bigfoots.


----------

